# Let’s see some early 80’s King Stings and Sidewinders



## hm.

Early 80s King Stings or Sidewinders, single,  5 or 10 speed..lets see some. If you got one..or two.. or related parts.. post up



Here is my 82 Sidewinder 5 speed


----------



## Dizzle Problems

Surprised this thread didn’t get more traction. I’d love to see some too! So... year later, bump


----------



## Schwinn1776

1983 Sidewinder  TCB ⚡
Just  a little hint of  of the 56 Hornet project. Also have a 1981 sidewinder the donated parts to the 56 project. Always looking for an affordable King Sting project.


----------



## Xlobsterman

My 1982 barn find Sidewinder

















And here is an as found before restoration shot


----------



## Xlobsterman

And the Holly Grail of my Schwinn Cruiser collection, my 1982 NOS King Sting


----------



## hm.

Oh yeah !!! A year later and the Sidewinder is still my number one rider.....



Xlobsterman said:


> And the Holly Grail of my Schwinn Cruiser collection, my 1982 NOS King Sting
> 
> View attachment 1200219






So cool to see more of these! 

Killer collection Xlobsterman...no doubt..the King Sting is a grail bike. I would be hard pressed to keep it NOS!!


----------



## hm.




----------



## Xlobsterman

hm. said:


> Oh yeah !!! A year later and the Sidewinder is still my number one rider.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So cool to see more of these!
> 
> Killer collection Xlobsterman...no doubt..the King Sting is a grail bike. I would be hard pressed to keep it NOS!!




YEA, it is pretty hard to keep from riding it, but I will admit I did ride it up and down the driveway a few times when I got it.......LOL

But I do have a Norco Bigfoot Fat Bike that I use as my daily rider, and I really enjoy riding this bike!


----------



## Xlobsterman

I also have this early 84 Sidewinder 4 sale if anyone is interested?


----------



## Radrick

Too bad I’m in Canada, I would grab that beauty right up! I’ve wanted one of these for a long time. I have two Norco custom cruisers and a Ross diamond cruiser but I need a Schwinn to round it out.


----------



## Xlobsterman

Radrick said:


> Too bad I’m in Canada, I would grab that beauty right up! I’ve wanted one of these for a long time. I have two Norco custom cruisers and a Ross diamond cruiser but I need a Schwinn to round it out.




YEA...........the shipping cost, then the tax & duty fees would kill you to import it into CANADA!

I am in Maine if you ever get down this way........?


----------



## Dizzle Problems

Soon...


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak

Here’s my totally original 82 sidewinder (joking). This bike fits me so well, I love to ride it.


----------



## Dizzle Problems

Danny the schwinn freak said:


> Here’s my totally original 82 sidewinder (joking). This bike fits me so well, I love to ride it.
> View attachment 1200958




Love the custom ones! My sidewinder was built like this. Don’t have a pic of how it’s currently built.


----------



## Xlobsterman

Xlobsterman said:


> I also have this early 84 Sidewinder 4 sale if anyone is interested?
> 
> View attachment 1200685




This bike is SOLD


----------



## hm.

Just scooped this one up for all the sidewinder parts but the fork has been cut down to fit this pre war frame.


----------



## hm.

If anyone has an original chrome fork to sell.. I am looking to buy one to help complete my bike.


----------



## 56 Vette

Here's mine, I also agree with everyone else, a great riding bike! Joe


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

Got a 82 sidewinder today ,grabbed it for a quick flip ,I want to clean it up but afraid I'll want to keep it, pretty much complete bike the seller threw in the front brake assemblie,along with a gold anodized hub ,just need to find a hoop for the front looks like its gonna clean up nice.


----------



## Oilit

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> Got a 82 sidewinder today ,grabbed it for a quick flip ,I want to clean it up but afraid I'll want to keep it, pretty much complete bike the seller threw in the front brake assemblie,along with a gold anodized hub ,just need to find a hoop for the front looks like its gonna clean up nice.
> View attachment 1310451
> 
> View attachment 1310453
> 
> View attachment 1310461



You're probably right. Once that one's cleaned up, it's going to be hard to sell it on!


----------



## Xlobsterman

Did anyone see this 83? I was thinking about bidding on it. Good original condition.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=114556696084


----------



## Dizzle Problems

Recently built up this original paint frosty silver King Sting single speed-


----------



## birdzgarage

I need an original paint single speed frame.unless @Dizzle Problems wants to part with this one.sweet ride bro.


----------



## macr0w

Here's my 81 single speed street blaster.


----------



## Dizzle Problems

birdzgarage said:


> I need an original paint single speed frame.unless @Dizzle Problems wants to part with this one.sweet ride bro.



Thanks man. I actually parted it out. To be honest, I didn’t like how it fit. The bb is very high, which put me way over the bars. I was disappointed as I was really stoked to build and have one. The cockpit area felt really short too. I had hopes it would fit like a Kos, but no dice.


----------



## Ignoz

First off we're the ones with the blue wheels? Secondly that red straight bar is super cool and you can just take a single speed Freewheel Cog and screw it on that hub and skip the derailleur. Even cooler yet if you get the atom drum brake off the back of a tandem or a clunker five and Lace that up with a single COG and then re-drill a crate bike Adam hub for the front... Had one like that back in the day for downhill. 3rd, that King sting is so super nice I can't believe it. The only thing I would do is get a set of rims and tires you can use and then a black and gold Schwinn Stinger seat and the grips they made to go along with them... Don't forget Rider pedals also LOL. I don't know it might be sacrilege to put rideable Parts on it and ride it and then put it back stock again I don't know


----------



## kingsting

A few random pictures...


----------



## Oilit

1983. It doesn't have the pizzazz of the earlier models, but still makes a good rider. It even managed to find a little mud!


----------



## hm.

Oilit said:


> 1983. It doesn't have the pizzazz of the earlier models, but still makes a good rider. It even managed to find a little mud!
> View attachment 1331709
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1331712



Great pics @Oilit your 83 looks like its got the same alpine gear set up as 82. Very nice example!


----------



## hm.

The rarely seen single speed Sidewinder.. 




All original down to the tubes


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak

Here’s my single speed with June of 80 frame stamp and an 81 badge stamp. Bought it as a frame and fork only, so it’s not original.


----------



## Swampthing

These are awesome. 
thanks, now I have another bike on my want list.


----------



## Xlobsterman

Danny the schwinn freak said:


> Here’s my single speed with June of 80 frame stamp and an 81 badge stamp. Bought it as a frame and fork only, so it’s not original. View attachment 1332286
> View attachment 1332287




I that an original Sidewinder guard, or one from a Cruiser?


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak

Xlobsterman said:


> I that an original Sidewinder guard, or one from a Cruiser?



It’s the original that came with the frame. OG Paint and graphic


----------



## Oilit

Looking at this one on Facebook, why were the Sidewinder kickstands so much longer than the street bike frames? Was the ground clearance that much higher? I may have to do a side by side check.





						Log in or sign up to view
					

See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## Lonestar

My '83
Great rider!


----------



## hm.

Just got these in the mail from the bay.. they look pretty good!


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak

hm. said:


> View attachment 1358899
> 
> View attachment 1358900
> 
> Just got these in the mail from the bay.. they look pretty good!



Sweet. Do they have other colors?


----------



## hm.

Danny the schwinn freak said:


> Sweet. Do they have other colors?



Hey Danny, yeah first time Ive seen these for sale and thought they were pretty cool. For $30.. had to pick them up. I havent seen the other color offered from the seller yet. I keep checking back though. I bought them and a few days later he posted another set for sale. Who knows how many he has..Get em while you can everybody!


----------



## GTs58

hm. said:


> View attachment 1358899
> 
> View attachment 1358900
> 
> Just got these in the mail from the bay.. they look pretty good!




The repros lost it on the S tail. Original has a taper


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak

I’m looking for a a set of custom ones in black


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak

GTs58 said:


> The repros lost it on the S tail. Original has a taper



Maybe it’s done intentionally for copyright reasons?


----------



## hm.

GTs58 said:


> The repros lost it on the S tail. Original has a taper




Im not sure if its a repro or not.. but I will get some better pics tomorrow. The tail looks the same just hard to see because the outline of the decal blends in with the chestnut paint on the bike.


----------



## Xlobsterman

hm. said:


> Im not sure if its a repro or not.. but I will get some better pics tomorrow. The tail looks the same just hard to see because the outline of the decal blends in with the chestnut paint on the bike.




The listing I saw on Ebay showed pics with a Schwinn tag with a part number. Not sure if these are the same as you purchased?


----------



## hm.

Xlobsterman said:


> The listing I saw on Ebay showed pics with a Schwinn tag with a part number. Not sure if these are the same as you purchased?
> 
> View attachment 1359192



Those are the ones. The exact same pics as when I pulled the trigger. I was thinking og when I saw the schwinn sticker on the bag but I didnt recieve the bag with the schwinn sticker and thats ok with me as I plan to use them..


----------



## hm.

Backside pic with the maker and instructions.


----------



## hm.

Couple better pics......................


----------



## hm.

Im going to go ahead and say original..because I really hate that re poop feeling. After comparing to 4 Sidewinders I believe these old decals are looking like they are very much possibly NOS.

Just checked the listing and the other set is gone..Did anybody here get them??


----------



## Xlobsterman

hm. said:


> Couple better pics......................
> View attachment 1359648




If my decals looked that good, I would not replace them!


----------



## hm.

Xlobsterman said:


> If my decals looked that good, I would not replace them!



no no no not that one ..this one..








This was the 10 speed frame I was given for free. It is almost a complete bike now. I have the correct pedals and the decals, now just need the badge..


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak

hm. said:


> no no no not that one ..this one..
> View attachment 1359936
> 
> View attachment 1359928
> 
> This was the 10 speed frame I was given for free. It is almost a complete bike now. I have the correct pedals and the decals, now just need the badge..



What badge do you need? I’ve got a few laying around.


----------



## hm.

Danny the schwinn freak said:


> What badge do you need? I’ve got a few laying around.



Hey Danny..the frame stamp is MR so hope to find a gold badge with a date code of somewhere in the 82 range. Also could use the mounting screws too
Something like this..


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak

I’ll see if I happen to have any gold ones. I have a brown frame that may have one on it.


----------



## hm.

Danny the schwinn freak said:


> I’ll see if I happen to have any gold ones. I have a brown frame that may have one on it.



Right on thank you, hope you have one!

Ive seen some for sale here and there but they didnt have the right date code or no date code at all.


----------



## Xlobsterman

hm. said:


> Right on thank you, hope you have one!
> 
> Ive seen some for sale here and there but they didnt have the right date code or no date code at all.




If I were you, I would have gone with the badge with no date code on it.


----------



## Xlobsterman

hm. said:


> Just checked the listing and the other set is gone..Did anybody here get them??




I got the last 2 sets he had.....................


----------



## hm.

Xlobsterman said:


> I got the last 2 sets he had.....................



Nice grab....Im glad to hear you got em. I dont know why but Im also very happy to hear he didnt have like 50 sets lol.............


----------



## Xlobsterman

hm. said:


> Nice grab....Im glad to hear you got em. I dont know why but Im also very happy to hear he didnt have like 50 sets lol.............




I have been looking for some ever since I reconditioned my bike 4 years ago, and these are the first ones I have seen that were OE decals. I am still not sure if I will put them on the bike? Because if I do, then the bike is no longer original, and that's a big thing for me.

I got a quote from someone years ago for some repop die-cut stickers, but I wasn't interested in those, especially when he quoted me the price! LOL


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak

hm. said:


> Hey Danny..the frame stamp is MR so hope to find a gold badge with a date code of somewhere in the 82 range. Also could use the mounting screws too
> Something like this..
> View attachment 1359946



Hey man. I have this one on a brown sidewinder frame. Let me know if that works for you.


----------



## hm.

Danny the schwinn freak said:


> Hey man. I have this one on a brown sidewinder frame. Let me know if that works for you.




Thank you Danny..I like the date code..it will work. PM sent!


----------



## bikesnbuses

Heres my Sidewinder I got last year off of CL..Now tuned but not cleaned..


----------



## hm.

bikesnbuses said:


> Heres my Sidewinder I got last year off of CL..Now tuned but not cleaned..
> View attachment 1360478




Nice to see another blue one, I dont see those often. Those are some sweet gumwall too! Is this an 83 or 84?


----------



## Xlobsterman

hm. said:


> Nice to see another blue one, I dont see those often. Those are some sweet gumwall too! Is this an 83 or 84?




The only year for the Midnight Blue was 83


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

Xlobsterman what did you do at schwinn when you worked there? Are you on cape? I have a bunch of family there.


----------



## bikesnbuses

hm. said:


> Nice to see another blue one, I dont see those often. Those are some sweet gumwall too! Is this an 83 or 84?



Yes..sorry..It is an 83.. I bought it from the original owners brother


----------



## Xlobsterman

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Xlobsterman what did you do at schwinn when you worked there? Are you on cape? I have a bunch of family there.




I worked for a Schwinn franchised dealer in Manhattan Beach, Calif. from 77 to 82. The guy who owned it was a friend of the family.


----------



## Xlobsterman

hm. said:


> Just checked the listing and the other set is gone..Did anybody here get them??




I got my decals the other day.


----------



## Bendix

Pretty lame photo of a photo... Oh well.   

This is one I should have kept. It was a garage sale buy in the mid 90s- a frame and a bunch of junk parts. Used up some parts bin BMX stuff we still had at the shop. One blue hub, one red hub, those goofy DX levers that push housing instead of pulling cable, vintage stem and Shimano pedals from somewhere...(?).  Later I had Mark Nobilette braze on some canti bosses, bolted on some Paul Neo Retros, *that* made it a really fun ride!


----------



## Bendix

Xlobsterman said:


> I worked for a Schwinn franchised dealer in Manhattan Beach, Calif. from 77 to 82. The guy who owned it was a friend of the family.
> 
> View attachment 1360892



 I saw that photo and it struck me that it looks just like a typical California town in so many of those old low budget biker flicks!


----------



## Cheezer

I have 2 of these Sidewinders, a brown one and this white one.


----------



## hm.

Thanks for adding yours Cheezer ..you just never see those white ones. Pretty rare, also a bonus since its a 5 speed. The 10 speed seems to be more common.


Here is a white ten speed local to me. Ive thought about picking it up but the seller is at $600.





Pretty cool that its got the blue grips just like yours..


----------



## Muleman121

Here's mine


----------



## bikesnbuses

I actually took mine for a quick ride yesterday after I contemplated selling it..I do like it! So not likely..its all completely tuned, just needs a good cleaning


----------



## Xlobsterman

hm. said:


> Thanks for adding yours Cheezer ..you just never see those white ones. Pretty rare, also a bonus since its a 5 speed. The 10 speed seems to be more common.
> 
> 
> Here is a white ten speed local to me. Ive thought about picking it up but the seller is at $600.
> View attachment 1396431
> 
> Pretty cool that its got the blue grips just like yours..




Schwinn never offered the Sidewinder in white! 2 colors only, Frosty Silver and Sierra Brown.


----------



## mrg

_I know in 83 you could order a SW frame in Frost Silver, Midnight Blue & Chestnut so who knows in different years, some catalogs just say specify color? _


----------



## GTs58

Xlobsterman said:


> Schwinn never offered the Sidewinder in white! 2 colors only, Frosty Silver and Sierra Brown.




I thought it was Chestnut, not Sierra Brown.


----------



## Xlobsterman

GTs58 said:


> I thought it was Chestnut, not Sierra Brown.




Nope..............in 82 it was Sierra Brown as we discussed previously! 83 & 84 was Chestnut.






						The Schwinn Sidewinder | 1982 to 1984
					

This page shows images and text from old catalogs of Vintage Schwinn Sidewinder bicycle from 1982 to 1984.



					bikehistory.org


----------



## GTs58

I've only seen them in Chestnut. Good thing they dumped the very outdated Sierra Brown color.


----------



## Xlobsterman

GTs58 said:


> I've only seen them in Chestnut. Good thing they dumped the very outdated Sierra Brown color.




Well here you go, now you can say you have seen one in Sierra Brown!


----------



## GTs58

That sure looks like Chestnut to me! No reddish tones in Sierra Brown.


----------



## Xlobsterman

GTs58 said:


> That sure looks like Chestnut to me! No reddish tones in Sierra Brown.
> 
> View attachment 1412420




I guess Schwinn should have consulted you before they named that color in 82, and listed it wrong in all their sales literature and dealer catalogs!


----------



## GTs58

Maybe post a picture of the correct color "Sierra Brown" would be more appropriate.


----------



## Xlobsterman

GTs58 said:


> Maybe post a picture of the correct color "Sierra Brown" would be more appropriate.




I already posted a pic of my 82 "Sierra Brown" Sidewinder for you........!


----------



## redline1968

Found some catalogs pics on them for your references...


----------



## hm.

1982 Frosty Silver 10 speed Sidewinder with original Schwinn Cruiser (Maxzimizer) tires!


----------



## hm.

82 5 speed Sidewinder next to my Sierra Brown Run-A-Bout!


----------



## hm.

1981 King Sting. Black Sable with Gold!


----------



## Nelgroe

bikesnbuses said:


> Heres my Sidewinder I got last year off of CL..Now tuned but not cleaned..
> View attachment 1360478



I own this frame and fork now... bought it off a guy in NY...I'm in Cali


----------



## kingsting

Found this one at the Bicycle Heaven swap meet a couple weeks ago. 1982 18" frame five-speed. Mostly original when I got it but was still missing some small parts and a couple stickers. It's currently rolling on new SE racing double wall rims with 1983 Shimano mountain bike hubs. The SE rims are inexpensive, readily available, and nice to work with. I have a set of correct wheels in the works.


----------



## RustyHornet

GTs58 said:


> Maybe post a picture of the correct color "Sierra Brown" would be more appropriate.



I’m with you on this one, don’t care what it was called in the catalog for one year only. It’s been Chestnut for far longer. Here’s a picture of my “Sierra” brown bike, sure looks an awful lot like my two cans of factory Schwinn chestnut touch up paint. Doesn’t look anything like the factory spray can of Sierra brown that I have.


----------



## hm.

King Sting at the country club today. A few changes and now sporting a suntour alpine gear setup for climbing the grassy hills.


----------



## Lonestar

'83 SW

SS Cruiser Rat-Bike


----------



## RustyHornet

Lonestar said:


> '83 SW
> 
> SS Cruiser Rat-Bike
> 
> View attachment 1517029
> 
> View attachment 1517030
> 
> View attachment 1517031
> 
> View attachment 1517032



Man that sweet!


----------



## Lonestar

RustyHornet said:


> Man that sweet!



Thank you! 😎


----------



## Vectorguy

Pedals and a chain and this one is done!


----------



## hm.

1980


----------



## hm.

1982


----------



## hm.

1982


----------



## RustyHornet

hm. said:


> View attachment 1529594
> 1982



That looks sweet with those tires!


----------



## hm.

RustyHornet said:


> That looks sweet with those tires!



thanks rusty, the yellow ones are the 26 inch version of the Schwinn Maximizers. The silver SW has them too just not as nice.


----------



## hm.

I still have the original studded balloon gumwalls this bike came with but they have turned a dark brown color. Also these nos gumwalls for it


----------



## Jorgesk8erdie

hm. said:


> View attachment 1529592
> 1980



where is the original fork i really wish they were easy to come by i like how they tapered


----------



## Jorgesk8erdie

hm. said:


> View attachment 1529617
> 
> I still have the original studded balloon gumwalls this bike came with but they have turned a dark brown color. Also these nos gumwalls for it



would you sale the lighter ones i seen some black carlisle brand studded ones but they are in long beach area calif


----------



## hm.

Jorgesk8erdie said:


> where is the original fork i really wish they were easy to come by i like how they tapered



I see them for sale sometimes on the museum. This Tange TRX was on there when I bought the KS last year from the 80 year old original owner.



Jorgesk8erdie said:


> would you sale the lighter ones i seen some black carlisle brand studded ones but they are in long beach area calif



Sorry but I need them. They are out there. Try posting a want ad here on the cabe. I have had good luck in the past.


----------



## Jorgesk8erdie

hm. said:


> I see them for sale sometimes on the museum. This Tange TRX was on there when I bought the KS last year from the 80 year old original owner.
> 
> 
> Sorry but I need them. There are out there. Try posting a want ad here on the cabe. I have had good luck in the past.



fer sure


hm. said:


> I see them for sale sometimes on the museum. This Tange TRX was on there when I bought the KS last year from the 80 year old original owner.
> 
> 
> Sorry but I need them. There are out there. Try posting a want ad here on the cabe. I have had good luck in the past.



fer sure man i had to ask 😅 trx are the more super rare kind jeeze 🥲


----------



## hm.

Here are a couple original Brooks seats from the 82 Sidewinders.


----------



## hm.

Rarely seen single speed Sidewinder. Still have it, now mostly cleaned up and going back together soon.


----------



## GTs58

hm. said:


> View attachment 1529663
> 
> View attachment 1529664
> 
> View attachment 1529665
> 
> View attachment 1529666
> 
> View attachment 1529667
> 
> Rarely seen single speed Sidewinder. Still have it, now mostly cleaned up and going back together soon.




Is that a war time piece used for scouting out land mines?  😜


----------



## hm.

GTs58 said:


> Is that a war time piece use for scouting out land mines?  😜



lol..looks like it but this was from a trash pile


----------



## RustyHornet

Man I can’t wait to find some gum wall knobbies for mine… completed the look! Someday!


----------



## Oilit

hm. said:


> View attachment 1529663
> 
> View attachment 1529664
> 
> View attachment 1529665
> 
> View attachment 1529666
> 
> View attachment 1529667
> 
> Rarely seen single speed Sidewinder. Still have it, now mostly cleaned up and going back together soon.



Was the front rim still good? I've seen plenty of wheels missing a spoke or two, but not many like yours.


----------



## hm.

Oilit said:


> Was the front rim still good? I've seen plenty of wheels missing a spoke or two, but not many like yours.













I know lol they do look beat in that first pic but these are the same ukai wheels. As bad as it looked they are straight with zero damage. The hubs are a little flakey though, but thats ok. I replaced the missing spokes and added the Carlisle tires then ran them on the KS for a little while. After taking the KS out to different places, I quicky discovered that what I really wanted was the alpine gear setup.


----------



## hm.

The SW1-0 wheels were removed and put back in the garage with the rest of the bike. Finally got it right and now running the Suntour AG derailleur and another set of gold ukai rims this time with the matching alpine gear stack.




The only thing that I wasnt able to save on the sidewinder wheels was the Suntour 16 tooth freewheel for the 1/8 inch chain. That is the only piece missing to get the SW1-0 back together. I saw one for sale on here recently but missed it. If anyone knows about one for sale I would be interested.


----------



## bikebozo

King sting single speed with original bill of sale SOLD ,JAN. 2 ,,2022 for 1,000 -with out neck and handlebars 


 1,000


----------



## Xlobsterman

bikebozo said:


> King sting single speed with original bill of sale View attachment 1538688
> 1,000




Did you forget to ad the pic of the bike?


----------



## Cruiserdude94

Finally got the white one cleaned up! Such a sweet bike!


----------



## RustyHornet

Cruiserdude94 said:


> Finally got the white one cleaned up! Such a sweet bike!View attachment 1538849View attachment 1538851View attachment 1538855View attachment 1538858View attachment 1538861View attachment 1538864View attachment 1538867



Dude! That is soooo clean!!! I think white is the best color on these.


----------



## bikesnbuses

https://www.ebay.com/itm/154781075067?campid=5335809022
not mine


----------



## RustyHornet

bikesnbuses said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/154781075067?campid=5335809022
> not mine



Wonder who got it? I put a low offer in… Looks like it sold for $75. Not bad.


----------



## Lonestar

This one is for sale locally...

Pretty beat-up, but my brain keeps tellin' me "you gotta save this one!"

$400 is a stretch, waiting to see if he drops the price...

















I gotta admit...I want this one, too! These hammered Sidewinders keep finding me...


----------



## RustyHornet

Lonestar said:


> This one is for sale locally...
> 
> Pretty beat-up, but my brain keeps tellin' me "you gotta save this one!"
> 
> $400 is a stretch, waiting to see if he drops the price...
> 
> View attachment 1551326
> 
> View attachment 1551327
> 
> View attachment 1551328
> 
> View attachment 1551329
> 
> I gotta admit...I want this one, too! These hammered Sidewinders keep finding me...



Ouch! There is one in my town in really good shape on eBay for not a lot of money. But the damn guy won’t respond to me…


----------



## Lonestar

RustyHornet said:


> Ouch! There is one in my town in really good shape on eBay for not a lot of money. But the damn guy won’t respond to me…



That drives me nuts...
Good luck!


----------



## RustyHornet

Lonestar said:


> That drives me nuts...
> Good luck!



I’ve been trying for 2 months… I’ve given up… I just wanna go look at it and make him and offer… Don’t need it though…


----------



## Xlobsterman

Lonestar said:


> This one is for sale locally...
> 
> Pretty beat-up, but my brain keeps tellin' me "you gotta save this one!"
> 
> $400 is a stretch, waiting to see if he drops the price...
> 
> View attachment 1551326
> 
> View attachment 1551327
> 
> View attachment 1551328
> 
> View attachment 1551329
> 
> I gotta admit...I want this one, too! These hammered Sidewinders keep finding me...




I paid $100 bucks for mine...............


----------



## Lonestar

Xlobsterman said:


> I paid $100 bucks for mine...............
> 
> View attachment 1551475



That's a great deal! Congrats, Buddy...I would have been all over that one, too! 👍

Someday my Sidewinder ship will come in! 🙂


----------



## Xlobsterman

Lonestar said:


> That's a great deal! Congrats, Buddy...I would have been all over that one, too! 👍
> 
> Someday my Sidewinder ship will come in! 🙂




Yep, it was a true barn find in the countryside of Pitsfield Maine.

Here is what it looked like when I got it.


----------



## Lonestar

Xlobsterman said:


> Yep, it was a true barn find in the countryside of Pitsfield Maine.
> 
> Here is what it looked like when I got it.
> 
> View attachment 1551479



Nice job! Beautiful bike


----------



## Schulze

My old King Sting single speed…


----------



## Xlobsterman

Lonestar said:


> Nice job! Beautiful bike




Thanks, it wasn't ridden much by the original owner. It had no brake wear on the rims, so if it was ridden, they never liked to use the brakes! LOL The original tires still have no age cracks. The grips were toast, so I replaced those with a pair of cushion grips. But I do still have the original grips from the bike.

Here is the pic from the original Craigslist ad for it.


----------



## Oilit

Xlobsterman said:


> Thanks, it wasn't ridden much by the original owner. It had no brake wear on the rims, so if it was ridden, they never liked to use the brakes! LOL The original tires still have no age cracks. The grips were toast, so I replaced those with a pair of cushion grips. But I do still have the original grips from the bike.
> 
> Here is the pic from the original Craigslist ad for it.
> 
> View attachment 1551828



Congratulations! I don't know when you picked this bike up, but I've been watching for one of these for a while, and I haven't seen any deals even close to that!


----------



## Xlobsterman

Oilit said:


> Congratulations! I don't know when you picked this bike up, but I've been watching for one of these for a while, and I haven't seen any deals even close to that!





I found it in the summer of 2016, and it was the bike that got me started with my current collection of vintage Schwinn Cruiser bikes. Some of these bikes I got real good deals on, and some I paid top dollar because of the condition.


----------



## Xlobsterman

Here is a super nice 82 Sidewinder on Ebay for anyone interested?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/185277211817?campid=5335809022


----------



## RustyHornet

Finally got some gumwalls thanks to a Caber! Soooo much better.


----------



## RustyHornet

Also took possession of the OG controversial White Sidewinder over the winter. The bike that sparked many many debates, and drove wedges between certain members… Lol.

Excited for this one, gathering parts and trying to decide which way to go with the build. My chestnut is my pretty one and I don’t really wanna get it dirty, so this one will be built to abuse and get dirty. Probably going to convert it to disc brakes. I’ve actually thought about making it electric.


----------



## RustyHornet

White ‘81 resto mod project. 27.5” wheels. Rear just barely rubs the brake mount. Deciding how I should go about making it fit… Setting up for disc brakes as well.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

RustyHornet said:


> White ‘81 resto mod project. 27.5” wheels. Rear just barely rubs the brake mount. Deciding how I should go about making it fit… Setting up for disc brakes as well.
> 
> View attachment 1595381
> 
> View attachment 1595380
> 
> View attachment 1595382



Nice build, cut the bracket off and move it up.


----------



## RustyHornet

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Nice build, cut the bracket off and move it up.



That’s an option. I might be able to bend it up a little out of the way. Or I thought about just notching it to clear. I’ll ponder on it.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

It does look like a bit of grinder work will do it.


----------



## Oilit

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> It does look like a bit of grinder work will do it.



Yeah, but the day after you grind clearance, you'll find all the parts to take it back to stock, cheap.


----------



## RustyHornet

Oilit said:


> Yeah, but the day after you grind clearance, you'll find all the parts to take it back to stock, cheap.



But it’ll never be “original”… And stock won’t do what I want it to do on my local trails.


----------



## SoBayRon

Not mine, but a really nice King Sting. I was told that it was an Illinois bike shop showroom baby most of its life.


----------



## Xlobsterman

SoBayRon said:


> Not mine, but a really nice King Sting. I was told that it was an Illinois bike shop showroom baby most of its life.
> 
> View attachment 1600892




Yea, and it seems that the single speed bikes are the rarest of them all. That bike looks great.


----------



## Schulze

Wished I’d have kept this one…


----------



## Jorgesk8erdie

damn i would have


----------



## Mangoose

Here’s my large frame king sting …


----------



## Mangoose

Whoops how do I delete this over post?


----------



## Mangoose

Here’s my BMX frame King sting…


----------



## Schulze

Mangoose said:


> Here’s my BMX frame King sting…
> View attachment 1601977



Love the handlebars! what brand are they?


----------



## Mangoose

Schulze said:


> Love the handlebars! what brand are they?



They are TrueTorch Flat track high rise (motorcycle style).... solid aluminum. They were 36" wide but as i recall i took about an inch and a quarter off each side.....Nice and beefy but still able to stand up and sling them around


----------



## RustyHornet

The problem child controversial early 1981 OG White Sidewinder got a makeover. Wearing what few OG parts still existed on it. And a bunch of restomod upgrades. 27.5” wheel conversion and disc brakes. Hodge podge of nice new parts, swap meet finds and scrap bin leftovers. Rides awesome and looks good next to her sister!

Before 





After


----------



## RustyHornet

Spent some time over the weekend with @Cruiserdude94 and we were able to get 3 of them together for photos.

The ratty white and chestnut were both bought at the same swap meet last year, laying in the same pile of frames… Both built up with leftovers, spares and new parts to make riders.


----------



## Oilit

RustyHornet said:


> Spent some time over the weekend with @Cruiserdude94 and we were able to get 3 of them together for photos.
> 
> The ratty white and chestnut were both bought at the same swap meet last year, laying in the same pile of frames… Both built up with leftovers, spares and new parts to make riders.
> 
> View attachment 1618528
> 
> View attachment 1618529
> 
> View attachment 1618531
> 
> View attachment 1618532
> 
> View attachment 1618530



What kind of disc brake set-up is that on the white rat bike? It looks like a neat and functional build.👍


----------



## RustyHornet

Oilit said:


> What kind of disc brake set-up is that on the white rat bike? It looks like a neat and functional build.👍



It is a Clark’s kit I got from my LBS. I ordered clamp on style brackets from eBay because I didn’t want to modify the frame by welding them on. But I already had to clearance the upper rear beanie mount to fit the tires and wasn’t excited about the brakes not working well because they were clamped on.

They work well, very functional. I might upgrade the brakes at some point because I think they could be better. Overall I wanted a bike I could hit the local trails with. Haven’t got there yet, but everything works well!


----------



## andysto73

RustyHornet said:


> It is a Clark’s kit I got from my LBS. I ordered clamp on style brackets from eBay because I didn’t want to modify the frame by welding them on. But I already had to clearance the upper rear beanie mount to fit the tires and wasn’t excited about the brakes not working well because they were clamped on.
> 
> They work well, very functional. I might upgrade the brakes at some point because I think they could be better. Overall I wanted a bike I could hit the local trails with. Haven’t got there yet, but everything works well!



Are those aftermarket tires on the chestnut? (I've got the same bike) I don't need originals but those look amazing! Look like the right tread pattern and everything. If so where did you get them?


----------



## RustyHornet

andysto73 said:


> Are those aftermarket tires on the chestnut? (I've got the same bike) I don't need originals but those look amazing! Look like the right tread pattern and everything. If so where did you get them?



I got them from a CABE’r, @mrg . I love them. They look right and ride really well!


----------



## RustyHornet

I’m looking for a factory freewheel off a sidewinder if anyone has one laying around? 38 tooth mega gear. Working on a custom build for my wife and would like a “granny” gear.


----------



## palepainter

Two of my favorite bikes.


----------

